# Giant Bloodworms



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

All About Bait & Tackle
7403 Baltimore Annapolis Blvd.Glen Burnie, MD 21061

This place has bloodworms as long as your arm...well almost. They're amazing.
There between 16 and 22 inches and yes they're bloodworms. Checked em out today.

Price: 6 for $13 or 1doz for $22.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I told you about them and you told me they were sandworms...... Welcome to the believers club


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Is that the old Warrens Bait Box place?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

dena said:


> Is that the old Warrens Bait Box place?


yep


----------



## boswhale (Mar 14, 2011)

A few years ago some tackle shops were selling what they called Atomic worms. They were pretty big and ugly. Of course most worms are ugly.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Anglers has half doz bws for 8 and change. Very long bws don't want to get bit by one;-) caught a bunch of wp in the Severn this weekend most like this one and only used 2.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Freaky lookin' suckers...
You know a movie producer scripted "Tremors" after his first experience with bloodworms.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

boswhale said:


> A few years ago some tackle shops were selling what they called Atomic worms. They were pretty big and ugly. Of course most worms are ugly.


15 years ago there were nuclear worms too. about 3ft long out of Asia.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Chesapeake outdoors kent island has them for 7.00


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Somebody post pictures of these things I wanna see.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

It's all about is a great bait shop in glen burnie the owners are really good people I always try my best to support them that place is great


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I like grass shrimp for bait much better them bloods.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

crappie410 said:


> It's all about is a great bait shop in glen burnie the owners are really good people I always try my best to support them that place is great


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## boswhale (Mar 14, 2011)

kurazy kracka said:


> 15 years ago there were nuclear worms too. about 3ft long out of Asia.


You got it right. Atomic nuclear. I was close thanks for the correction.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Somebody post pictures of these things I wanna see.


wanna go fill a cooler with some mean white perch?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

These are what I have left used 2 larger ones and these are kinda tensed up from handling


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

dem dare Sandworms my friend! LOL


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Do they have live grass shrimp and peeler crab?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

They look like every bloodworm I've ever seen and have the same 4 pinchers on their stomachs


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Hueski said:


> Do they have live grass shrimp and peeler crab?


Yes, I beleive so. Live minnows too. And a full assortment of frozen Alewive(Bunker). No fresh Bunker though


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I say bloodworms but haven't seen them that big since I was a teenager


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like bloodworms to me as well. The one on the left with its mouth out gives it away.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Looked up sandworms because after 50 years of using bloods I haven't seen a sandworm used in the area. They have 2 external pinchers and blue heads.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I thread my hook through the center and prefer them about 12 inches long. The diameter (gut canal) is just right, but those real big ones?...they seem to slide off easy (when hook threaded down center of worm...the inner organs seem to come out and you have a blood worm tube). I had to end up actually punching/threading the piece of worm with the hook about 3 or 4 times....which is hard with a piece about 3/4 inch long. The fish (croakers and spots) didn't seem so anxious to eat on the same piece if it stayed on the hook for more than 1 fish. I think with the innards coming out...the scent just wasn't there after the first fish.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone ever tried using regular freshwater worms....night crawlers, etc in saltwater?


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

ncdead said:


> Anyone ever tried using regular freshwater worms....night crawlers, etc in saltwater?


I have used night crawlers to catch spot in the lower pax. I have also caught flounder with them at PLO. So they can work. Not as good as bloodworms, but they do work.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I use wigglers all the time and sometimes they out fish bloods for those who may have never heard of these worms the locals of MD and DE have called them jumping jack worms or glassworms


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Also I dnt know of any place that sells wigglers I always find them on the side of the road under leaves and gravel


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

fishin night crawlers in brackish or saltwater water is a waste of time


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Sometimes fish want something different and believe me I have caught many coolers of spot croaker white perch and not legal sea bass which got released on wigglers and I will honestly admit I personally never caught striper sea trout flounder or bluefish on wigglers but I have seen it done


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> Looked up sandworms because after 50 years of using bloods I haven't seen a sandworm used in the area. They have 2 external pinchers and blue heads.


They used to have em up in Jersey when i was a kid. Don't know if they still do.
These suckers were much bigger than bloods and when you got bit by one you knew you've been bit! Stay clear of those JAWS.
Excellent for Stripers though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Damn all this talk about big, juicy, succulent blood worms is makin' me hungry. I like them sautéed med rare in olive oil with just a dash of garlic powder. Put those bad boys on a bum - damn that's some good eatin'.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Pajigging machin said:


> Sometimes fish want something different and believe me I have caught many coolers of spot croaker white perch and not legal sea bass which got released on wigglers and I will honestly admit I personally never caught striper sea trout flounder or bluefish on wigglers but I have seen it done


Early spring in C&R season bloods are the main bait for stripers in the bay. BW on a 6/0 circle hook=big Stripers


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Damn all this talk about big, juicy, succulent blood worms is makin' me hungry. I like them sautéed med rare in olive oil with just a dash of garlic powder. Put those bad boys on a bum - damn that's some good eatin'.


your a "sick puppy"


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Better than steak tartar


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

works in the middle of a spot run, hit nightcrawlers fine then, but BW always work better in my experience


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

boswhale said:


> A few years ago some tackle shops were selling what they called Atomic worms. They were pretty big and ugly. Of course most worms are ugly.


I think you'll find that they are called "Nuclear Worms". Google it.


----------

